

Mozilla Firefox Could Limit Your Internet Freedom - autodan3
http://www.texasgopvote.com/issues/grow-economy/mozilla-firefox-could-limit-your-internet-freedom-and-harm-small-businesses-too-0056651

======
bediger4000
What a load of ... manure.

I have to use my disk, my CPU cycles, my bandwidth to download the ads that
pay you money.

That's how spammers think, my friend. And once a spammer, always a spammer.
Down that road lies MADNESS.

~~~
severine
I agree, manure, but I was just wondering right now, as a mostly-full-time,
several-devices, FF user, if the Firefox Sync servers (with our bookmarks,
passwords, tab history, etc) are also being NSAfied, or if there's any reason
why they should be free from the bullying...

------
bifrost
That was actually not what I was expecting, but does show their (admitted)
lack of understanding of cookies and ads. If you block ad cookies, you just
get a generic ad, it doesn't block the ad nor reduce the efficacy of the ad.

